
Peter Thiel thought about the election like a venture capitalist - dankohn1
http://www.vox.com/technology/2016/11/11/13590728/peter-thiel-donald-trump
======
ainiriand
I cant take the idea 'vulture capitalist' out of my head when thinking about
this.

